# Xtext UI Outline



## Wellenbrecher (24. Feb 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte eine Frage zu Xtext und der Outline View in Eclipse.

Ich habe eine Klasse.xtend, welche den DefaultThreeProvider erbt. Hierbei habe ich allerdings keine weitere Implementation. 

Nun habe ich allerdings in meinem Tree ein paar <unnamed> Zweige, welche ich loshaben möchte.

Hat mir jemand dazu eine Idee? Das Tutorial von Xtext habe ich schon angeschaut, allerdings bin ich daraus leider nicht schlauer geworden. 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe schonmal.


----------

